# Hobie PA problem questions



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems with there pro angler 12 or 14' like the hull cracking where the drive is or any other known problems for certain years? My buddy had one crack on the deck on a 2010 model.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

my friend has one with a crack next to the seat from being over tightened while transporting. I know another fella on here will chime in he had a hole in his scupper but thats from extended use of the Metal wheel carts.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I got a buddy and Hobie team member that had the same crack on a 2010 or 2011 as well. It was very strange to me.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I had the 2010 crack right next to the seat and i saw others with the same crack but all were 2010 or older.


----------



## Klondike (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 2012 PA12 - no issues at all !!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

issues with the vantage seat. Tearing at the seams. Warranty claim is in order. I heard Hobie have 'lots' of claims pertaining this problem. Anybody out there with similar issues?. did u get a new seat or just a replacement part. Calling them this week.


----------

